# east coast travelers



## Ramblin_Rose (Mar 15, 2008)

Oi is there anyone who wants to hitch in May to somewhere. I want to go out to Cali and squat and hit up some concerts and generally meet people. I do not have the money for a plane or train but cannot hitch by myself. Anyone down? I'd love a traveling compainion! PM me! I'm excited!


----------

